# Frauen-BIker-Treff Anfänger in Raum KA?



## linnsche (26. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen,
ich fahre jetzt seit August 2010, allerdings seit Oktober Winterpause (jaaa das gibt es eigentlich nicht, aber ich hatte kein Geld ich komplett mit Winterklamotten einzudecken und bin auf Spinning umgestiegen im Winter) MTB und suche auf diesem Wege endlich Gleichgesinnte (sprich, auch Fahranfängerinnen) die mit mir gemeinsam in KA und Umgebung (gerne auch mal Tagestouren) auf Touren gehn....ich bin hier schon mit Männern gefahren, aber ich will die nicht immer aufhalten und ich bin nunmal noch sehr unsicher und suche gleichmotivierte Frauen, die genauso Spaß am Fahren haben wie ich 

Meldet euch! NAch meinen Prüfungen (sprich Ende Febr. ) will ich wieder voll einsteigen (solange es nicht noch arschkalt ist!)

Liebe Grüße
Linny


----------



## linnsche (16. März 2011)

hallo? niemand aus KA hier?? das glaub ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. März 2011)

linnsche schrieb:


> hallo? niemand aus KA hier?? das glaub ich nicht



nicht KA aber Keltern...
bei meinen ungeliebten Flachetappen komm ich bis Langensteinbach, Ittersbach die Ecke, manchmal ist Albtal, Moosbronn auch ein Ziel.

Grüße Mausoline


----------



## steffi0991 (16. März 2011)

Hey ich komme aus der Umgebung von KA... Wenn du noch interessiert bist und jemand suchst...Melde dich einfach


----------



## linnsche (17. März 2011)

hallöchen,
ja also dieses jahr such ich vorallem leute für lange touren im flachland, da ich GA1 trainieren will! hast du lust?


----------



## steffi0991 (17. März 2011)

Hey ja natürlich hätte ich lust, bin aber Anfängerin würd ich sagen... Was bedeutet eigent GA 1? Hast du eine Email-Adresse
lg


----------

